
Product guides from Ethical Consumer - walterbell
http://www.ethicalconsumer.org/buyersguides.aspx?groupBySector=false
======
Paul_S
I know it's real and not satire but it's hard to take it seriously despite the
good intentions behind it. Out of morbid curiosity I checked out the games
consoles advisory:

"Take Two is also responsible for the much-criticised murder simulator Manhunt
and a new game called Bully in which one pupil kicks another while a third
watches."

It's like a completely different world.

Never thought there was an ethical angle to choosing your alcohol but turns
out my personal choice rates 9 points out of 20 (Bombay Sapphire gin) so I can
gloat over all of those callous monsters drinking Beefeater gin (8.5). This
kind of world outlook is soul-destroying.

